# Need OS for an Apple Performa



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Let me inform you of one thing before I start: The most advanced thing I can do on an Apple is turn it on. Please be very detailed with any instructions that you give me. Something that may be common for you will seem like rocket science to me.

My father bought an old Apple Preforma 6400 from a yard sale and did not recive all the disks that origenly came with it. While he was messing around with it he Formated (I guess you guys call it 'Initiated') the hard drive. Now the only way it boots up is when the "Demo/Learn Mac" cd is in the drive. 

Does any one know where I can get the OS for this Apple and some "Apples for Morons" instructions on how to install it? Thanx


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

OS 7.5 used to be a free download from Apple.
Go to www.apple.com and in the downloads area, look for it there. There should also be instructions for it there somewhere. You may can buy OS 8.1 on ebay, I think. To install almost anything on a mac, just double click the icon, and follow directions.........
Good luck!


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Really? Its that simple? Cool. Will a cd burned on an IBM Compatable be readable on a mac?

I cant find that download on the apple site. Do you think it would be easy to find a old verson of MacOS someware on the web?

Never mind, I found it but I am unsure how to burn it to a cd. The files look as if they are ment for diskettes and I defenatly dont have any apple diskettes. Here is the page I found.... MacDownload


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

You can get mac formatted floppies at Staples or CompUSA. Or you can put a pc floppie in the mac drive, and it will ask if you want to initalize.........click yes. If it doesn't, look in the menu at top of screen, and do it from there. Not hard at all........... 

Did you check on eBay? I've seen older mac OS' there before, real cheap. Probably, the latest OS you'll be able to use on that machine, will be OS 8.1, or maybe OS 8.5. Do a search on Apple's site, for your model number, and you should be able to find out the highest OS you can go to. Send them email if that's the only way.
Good luck!


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I want to try and download the OS rather then buy it becouse I am not even sure if my dad will keep this computer. (if you knew my dad you would know what I am talking about. On the techno-savy scale of one to ten my dad would rank a negitve twenty.)
Is there any way to trade information from a PC to a Mac and vise versa? Can I buy some mac disks at CompUSA and then put the data on them using a PC? Or will the PC simply format the disk so it is unuseable with the Mac? 

I am almost certan that what I am suggesting is impossible becouse of the major diffences in the two machines, but in off chance that someone knows a solution let me know. In the mean time I will continue a search for a very cheap MacOs


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Not sure about pc to mac...........don't think it will work.
I've seen OS on eBay for $8-$10 before, but has been awhile..............
Good luck!


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

In a stroke of luck I found someone willing to let me use their Apple Laptop for the weekend. A few Mac disks and some grape pop and I will be all set. Thanx for you help with my first (and hopefuly last ) problem involving an apple.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

aahhhhh...........
Have fun, and good luck!


----------

